# Edwin W Fuerst bottle



## wlgerber1973 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi has anyone come across this bottle with the shield on it? The only information I have found is the original with nothing on it but one gallon. The bottle has a "skyscraper" look.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 27, 2017)

All I can tell you is that it is a USA liquor bottle from between the end of prohibition (1930s) to 1964. It has limited collectability in my opinion.
Jim S.


----------



## wlgerber1973 (Jun 27, 2017)

botlguy said:


> All I can tell you is that it is a USA liquor bottle from between the end of prohibition (1930s) to 1964. It has limited collectability in my opinion.
> Jim S.


I figured it was from those dates but I can't find another bottle like it anywhere.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

